# Dark Red Babies a week old !



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MY GOODNESS! Those are some really red babies!! Just beautiful! Hope you will post more pics as they get older!!!!

Do tell us all about them!!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

MollyMuiMa said:


> OH MY GOODNESS! Those are some really red babies!! Just beautiful! Hope you will post more pics as they get older!!!!
> 
> Do tell us all about them!!!!


Thanks you so much.... I will try


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

Absolutely stunning color on those babies!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Malasarus said:


> Absolutely stunning color on those babies!


Thank you ! I am a red Breeder , that is my focus


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Malasarus said:


> Absolutely stunning color on those babies!


Thank you I am very pleased with these babies.. Very vigorous.. Impressive that they are already walking


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh my! Amazing color and such a serene Momma. Congratulations!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Beautiful litter and mom! My girl's great-great grandfather is Palmares Highland Jouet


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congratulations on your litter ! I love how dark they are, and the mom certainly is beautiful !


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

zooeysmom said:


> Beautiful litter and mom! My girl's great-great grandfather is Palmares Highland Jouet


That is awesome !!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Dechi said:


> Congratulations on your litter ! I love how dark they are, and the mom certainly is beautiful !



Thank you !
She is the absolute love of my life I imported the sire of this litter for this very breeding .. He came from the Dutch Pears Kennel in Holland 
"ozzie"


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Daddy is a handsome dude !


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

He is ! Pic was taken on his third birthday.. He is still very red...
I love that cute harness on your baby above.. That is so cute against her coat !


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My Cayenne was real dark, now she is 3 and an apricot do all reds fade that light? Or is there a reason some do and some do not.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Dechi said:


> Daddy is a handsome dude !





glorybeecosta said:


> My Cayenne was real dark, now she is 3 and an apricot do all reds fade that light? Or is there a reason some do and some do not.


No they do not ! For me it is all about understanding pedigrees.. Not all dogs will stay red. Understanding that Apricot is a different color than red, is huge as a breeder . If I am looking for red , I prefer not to use lighter apricot dogs and hope for darker, if that makes sense? Abby's Mother Tabitha (black to red breeding ) cleared to apricot and when she grows out the ends of her hair are red.. Crazy . When bred to Palmares Artistique she produced color holding reds.. Several of them .. 
My Russian bred import from paris , bubba is cleared to a very light apricot, holding my breath he will come back , but again his pedigree was largely black white and apricot ..So not a surprise . His son Wizzard is the darkest red I have ever bred, time will tell there.. His daughter is red/apricot .

All colors of poodles clear. 

So with that in mind 

Reds will clear by age two. Some have actually darkened over time.. We do not understand why some do and some don't ..

I hope that helps ..


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Beautiful dark colours!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Lovely, tell us more about the sire from Holland.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

kontiki said:


> Lovely, tell us more about the sire from Holland.


Here is his page 
Sheryl Bleich - Standard Poodle Puppies, Red Standard Poodles, Standard Poodles For Sale He is awesome smaller sized Red Poodle and a bundle of TNT


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Red is my favorite color. Unfortunately, my baby cleared, but still has a little red left on head and ears.

Really wish she stayed the beautiful color of you dogs, they are stunning g!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

mom2Zoe said:


> Red is my favorite color. Unfortunately, my baby cleared, but still has a little red left on head and ears.
> 
> Really wish she stayed the beautiful color of you dogs, they are stunning g!!


Red is such a hard color to find ..
Mama is going to be 4 this year and still very red.. Papa is also still red at 3 .. It is my passion ..
My first poodle was sold as an Apricot and cleared to cream.. I adored him !! 
Your girl is darling !


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

mom2Zoe said:


> Red is my favorite color. Unfortunately, my baby cleared, but still has a little red left on head and ears.
> 
> Really wish she stayed the beautiful color of you dogs, they are stunning g!!



I agree I loved the original color and wish they would have stayed red, now apricot. Cayenne has some red on ears and pompoms, that is it


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Here are the babies today Nine days old


----------



## Granberry (Nov 17, 2014)

Those are beautiful burgundy puppies! I've been delayed a bit by vacation planning, but I'm hoping to find a beautiful dark red pet spot very soon. Beautiful!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

*babies today*

Here they are


----------

